

Tell HN: You should start a startup to compete with Shopify - rms

It's the perfect future Y Combinator startup. The business model is exactly the same as Yahoo Stores, so it's well proven to the YC partners.<p>It is a somewhat hard problem, so you'll need a team with great hackers and almost definitely a designer.<p>While Shopify has built a best in breed product, it certainly hasn't dominated the marketplace. E-commerce is a slow moving marketplace, you'll have plenty of time to outsell Shopify. You could even undercut them on price for a while.<p>Shopify only just raised their Series A round so you aren't even that far behind. http://www.shopify.com/press/articles/7-million-series-a-funding/
======
cd34
There are three important aspects they appear to have missed.

So when are you putting the team together?

~~~
rms
Not anytime soon, sounds like too much hard work for my current lifestyle.
It's a free idea for others.

------
petervandijck
ok then.

Anyone have an existing list of competitors? I remember seeing some being
promoted here?

------
pclark
thats my xmas weekend sorted.

